

The most interesting problem in physics? - jgamman
http://www.aip.org/pnu/2008/split/857-2.html

======
fiaz
The first thing that comes to mind is ripples in the fabric of space-time
causing unexpected increases in velocity. The ripples would be something like
gravity causing space to fold on itself in very tiny amounts causing a small
"jump" in velocity for an object passing through such a folded ripple.
Velocity would increase without an increase in acceleration.

Yes I know, I watch too much Star Trek sometimes...

------
marvin
Not to be an asshole to all the nice physics guys, but the problem of
cognition and reasoning is a hell of a lot more interesting.

~~~
Kaizyn
Given enough time, physicists will invade the cogsci field too and take over
research into the cognition problem.

~~~
fiaz
Apologies, but this is the same as saying computer engineering will invade and
take over web development. The two are related in that the underpinnings of
web development rely on the principles of computer engineering, but the
usefulness of one application does not equate to encompassing the
possibilities of the other.

While it is true that the mechanisms governing the interactions of neurons and
the chemicals related to this interaction ultimately boil down to what we call
"physics", it is useful to be able to think at higher levels of abstraction.

Such intellectual groupings/classifications/segments are important to
advancing knowledge. I am open to considering that currently the "mental
toolation" of thinking at abstracted levels is reflective of the current level
of human intellectual capacity. Furthermore perhaps a blending of everything
into one grand unified SCIENCE is maybe one day possible - but this does not
equate to desirable; this is something for future generations to determine. I
believe/maintain there is a great deal of richness to be gained by having such
abstracted levels at which we can think/operate.

------
moog
Amongst others. However, solve this problem and you may have made the first
major breakthrough in physics for the 21st Century.

------
eru
Ah, there are Germans working on it. Will be solved soon. Obviously.

~~~
bocajuniors
if today had been before 1939, yes

~~~
eru
Or say - before 1914 (chemical weapons and the like).

My comment was meant more innocently - for when in the space race captured (or
persuaded) Germans worked on the Sovjet and the American side.

